# My 2 gorgeous furbabies!



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi All

Here are my beautiful baby boys, Casper the silver shaded Burmilla and Tobias the blue British Shorthair. They are so munchable!

Casper is 12 weeks old and Tobias is 14 weeks.

Poor little Casper has had the runs since he's been here about 10 days ago. The vet says he's fine and to give him white fish or chicken. He's on antibiotics for 5 days 

They love to play together and snuggle up with each other. At bedtime they follow us up the stairs and come and snuggle in bed 

Not sure if Caspers eyes will change colour or stay blue. He has the most stunning blue eyes at the moment. The vet said that if they haven't changed by the time he is 6 months then they should stay blue. 

Tobias has a little white patch on his chest which looks like a necklace! 

I'll put some more pics in another post as my 2 year old Bengal is getting jealous as he's not in any of the shots................................!

Hope you enjoy!

Debbie


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

............more pics!


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

............last ones!


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok I lied 

This is my special man Rocco the Bengal :001_tt1:

I promise now that's it. Sorry, they're just all so gorgeous, I had to share :blush2:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Awww, you are one lucky lady  They are all very gorgeous, if you find them too much im sure i could find space here for one or two..:001_tt1:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

wow they are really beautiful cats, very stunning! 
x


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you!

It's chaos at the moment but well worth it. They're all certainly keeping me entertained! Tobias is currently at the keyboard trying to type for me 

Bless their little hearts


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

They are beautiful! :001_tt1:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Did the Burmilla's breeder give you any food with him? Hopefully he didn't have the runs with his breeder so changing back to what they fed him should fix things, then change food very gradually.

They look so happy with each other.


----------

